# Cookbook section



## rjx (Oct 10, 2006)

I think a sub forum dedicated to cookbooks would be a great idea. Anyone else think so?


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello
How about this? 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f87/


----------



## rjx (Oct 10, 2006)

LOL Thank you.

I didn't notice that section. My eyes aren't what they used to be.


----------

